
The Craft of the Adventure (1995) [pdf] - Tomte
https://ifarchive.org/if-archive/info/Craft.Of.Adventure.pdf
======
fenomas
Still working through this, but want to comment before it drops off the front
page.

Anyone interested in Interactive Fiction (infocom and all that), read this!
It's engaging and delightful, and covers considerable range (from Games As
Literature to workaday matters of software and business) without getting
tedious. Give it a look.

Edited to add: this is by Graham Nelson, author of "Curses!" and other games,
and creator of the Inform language.

~~~
jhbadger
Indeed. And it really is about how to design a good adventure in general, not
necessarily using his own development system of Inform.

